
Show HN: Typesense – typo tolerant, delightfully simple, open source search - karterk
https://typesense.org/
======
karterk
Hi HN,

We wanted a simple search engine that was fast, handled typographic errors
out-of-the-box and was also simple to run and manage. We could not find one -
so we built Typesense and are open sourcing it today. Before you ask:
Elasticsearch is a great project but is far better suited for larger teams
which have bandwidth to administer, scale and fine-tune it and when you want
to store billions of documents. For those of us who are not in that bucket, we
hope Typesense would help.

Happy to answer any questions!

------
feniv
Congrats on shipping! Love the instant search queries and the fuzzy text
matching.

